# Over Oaked Wine???



## RickC (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been reading the discussions advising periodic sampling when adding additional oak to avoid over oaking. I have one that I did not sample soon enough and it appears to me to be a bit over oaked. I have racked off the oak and will bulk age for another 3 months. Can I expect the oak flavors tomellowor will I have to blend with other wine to change the flavor?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 14, 2009)

yes...it will mellow..it sounds like you caught it in time....the best method of oak management is to get it tasting just a tad overoaked....and then remove from the oak influence


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2009)

just needs aging or leave it in the bottle for 6-12 months before drinking.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 14, 2009)

i would add this....write down what you have experienced..include dates and intervals and what you noted...next time you can duplicate anything that you liked and try something different if need be or for experimentation


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 14, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> yes...it will mellow..it sounds like you caught it in time....the best method of oak management is to get it tasting just a tad overoaked....and then remove from the oak influence
















I have heard the same thing... Add what seems to be "a little to much oak".... Then give it time to mellow.


I think you will be good with this one.


----------



## RickC (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the assurance guys. I simply failed to sample soonenough and by the time I did, it was a bit too long. Good lesson learned.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 8, 2009)

Rick,

So how long was the Oak in the carboy? I have 2 CC Showcase kits with Oak cubes and I need a data point to start tasting in earnest. Right now I think we are only at ~2 months on the oldest one.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 8, 2009)

ibglowin said:


> Rick,
> 
> 
> 
> So how long was the Oak in the carboy? I have 2 CC Showcase kits with Oak cubes and I need a data point to start tasting in earnest. Right now I think we are only at ~2 months on the oldest one.



Start checking at 4 weeks. Check every week and pull the oak as its just a bit too much since it will mellow nicely with time. 
VC


----------



## JimCook (Sep 8, 2009)

RickC,


Another thing to keep in mind before bottling is that while the oak may mellow a bit, it is possible that it will not mellow enough for your taste. You then have the option of blending a wine that is either a) not oaked, or b) lightly oaked together with this wine in question which has too much oak for your taste. Keep this in mind as an option but I would not recommend doing this right away. If you are going to be bulk aging this wine for months more, you have the flexbility of time to help determine if the oak softens to a point where you satisfied. 


If you are using oak additives other than a barrel, it's likely a prudent decision to err on the lighter side and add less than you think you need. Having half the cubes in the wine for twice the time will give you more control than all of the cubes at once. It can also spread your oak over a couple of batches, keeping per-bottle costs down.It's much easier to add a little more oak flavor than it is to take itaway after the fact.


- Jim


----------



## RickC (Sep 8, 2009)

Mike, I suggest you taste now. At the 3 month mark I added K-Meta but was hurried and did not taste. I had bulk agedabout5 months beforenoticing in the forumthe recommend to taste. I had added 3 oz of house toast cubes. Iracked off the oak at that point. I will have about 5 months bulk aging on it after racking off the oak so will have a good test here in about 2 weeks. I need to bottle to begin the fall wines so will not bulk age any longer. Hopefully won't need to blend.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree, over oak a wine a little and it will blend in, its the opposite as sweetening as wines will tend to taste sweeter after the wine mellows.


----------



## RickC (Sep 13, 2009)

Great advice all. What tasted likeover oaked 2 months ago now tastes very good. We sampled today and it has mellowed and is tasting quite good. Added 1 tspTan'Cor Grand Cru and will bottle in 3 weeks.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad it worked well for you.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 13, 2009)

That's good news Rick.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 13, 2009)

Time works wonders in almost everything wine related.


----------

